# Car blower dryer.



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Any recommendations lads? 
Just been looking at the bigboi blowR mini. 
Liking the idea of a touch less drying method .


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

BigBoi was what I settled on after pondering others for a few years. I went Pro model but have used Mini and it's a great, durable, well built unit. They are apparently releasing a dual motor Mini soon and already have a vac attachment for the Mini. Great units. A bit more detail on why I went BigBoi: https://budgetplan1.wordpress.com/other-stuff/#BIGBOI


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Great stuff ! I’ll be looking into one right away but not sure whether to hold off ordering for a bit with the world in a pickle atm ?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Check out the BLO range. I've just bought the Blo Air GT. it's the equivalent of the big boi pro but over £130 cheaper rrp.

https://morethanpolish.com/product/blo-air-gt-car-dryer/

There is a slightly smaller version too
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/blo-air-rs-car-blower


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Whichever way you go, a quality blow drying unit is *the* best detailing things I've spent money on last year. Not being a pro, its the thing I use most often at this point.

Just makes things so much quicker and easier, especially on cars that have lotsa nooks and crannies.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Another vote for the Blo Air GT. Absolutely great once you get the hang of it!


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks lads! So it’s between the Bigboi and Blo job version lol!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Just to throw a curve-ball into the mix Sean. Have you considered a DI vessel instead of a blower? I have a Worx leaf blower that works great, but it's hardly been used since I got the DI vessel.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Just to throw a curve-ball into the mix Sean. Have you considered a DI vessel instead of a blower? I have a Worx leaf blower that works great, but it's hardly been used since I got the DI vessel.


That's a good option that I haven't considered. 
Hmmmmm ?

Wonder what the pros and cons are with a Di vessel vs a blow dry ?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

QD after washing with KC FSE QD is an option after washing routine. Not as a drying aid though, many reasons not too personally.
Any unseen immediate residue is removed. Car protected with a decent silky slick finish that will bead and last longer than most will know that haven't used it. 
Just an option. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

DI Vessels are great.. I have one but if you're anything like me something doesn't sit right about leaving the car with drops of water on it (with correct flooding technique and a well protected surface they should be few though). Works fine in between rain showers but during a dry summer I find that water is a real dust magnet.

I bought a Vyair Vessel @£90 and a 2800w pet dryer @ £38 (which I've since modified with extended hose) and get the best of both worlds. I think seeing beads fly is quite satisfying too


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Sean66 said:


> Wonder what the pros and cons are with a Di vessel vs a blow dry?


With a blower you are still likely to get the odd area that runs/drips and you will end up with minor water staining. You just don't get that with DI water. The drawback with using a DI rinse rather than a blower is when you want to add protection that needs to be applied to a dry surface. For me, this is about every 6 washes or so. I just lightly towel off then.
Don't forget you can also use the DI water for mixing products, rinse-less wash, wiper washer bottle etc. I use a water-fed pole for cleaning my upper house windows so DI water is a must for that.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ended up with the Blo air gt. 
Not used in anger yet as car too clean to wash due to lockdown and lack of use. 
Erm.....it's a bit powerful. Will need to make sure handbrake is on when using in case car blows away lol! 
Feels very high quality. 
Will look into the DI vessel in the future.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Good choice! I went with the blo gt as well will pick up a DI vessel when funds allow

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Love the design of those. If I was ever to upgrade on my DIY Pet dryer that's what I'd go for too.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have both DI and Blo gt, I believe there is room for both in this game..

Draw back for the DI is the resin is quite expensive and depending on your water hardness and how you use it, is how long it lasts. Mine lasted 18 months the first time then it’s around yearly I replace the resin 2 bags at £80 each lasts me 3 refills. But I also use it for diluting products, always have a 15 litre pre mixed with ONR ready, filling washer bottles, normally it’s used for rinsing but in hot weather I’le use it for filling my wash buckets as well. 

Draw backs for the dryer, it’s damn loud! Probably slightly more time consuming than towel drying, (but far less painful with a bad back) people stare at you as if your crazy (I got asked if I was actually sucking the water off the car). :lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I was really tempted to get a new dryer a few weeks back. I have the Metro sidekick currently which is one of the best bits of detailing kit I've ever bought. I also looked the Carbon collective Air Force 1 which is a single motor but still has a high FPM figure. In the end I held off when asking myself 'Do I really need this'. I'll upgrade at some point though. I have a DI vessel too but overall the blow dryer is the method I prefer.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Will these dry the whole car though? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

mangove21 said:


> Will these dry the whole car though?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


It all depends on the LSP, if it's in good shape it will tackle it and clear the panels reasonably easily. If speed is of the essence (particularly when warm) then you really need a bigger machine - my car is only small. I tend to use mine when it's shady. I use the longer accessory hose so it is easy to reach over the roof etc.

If your LSP is non-existent then whatever blower you use will still be a chore I expect.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Just used mine on a freshly coated car, thankfully it's overcast so didn't get too much water spotting, I highly recommend sheeting off as much water as you can with an open ended hose then follow with the dryer, took me about 10 mins to blow off the rest of the car 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Honestly I have this from amazon and it kicks ass! 
Hot and cold settings, variable speed of the blow 

Can't see how you can improve on it

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07HG2GQGB?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Sean66. Looking to buy one of these (blo air GT)but struggling to find the overall dimensions as storage space is at a premium. Any chance you could let me know the length x width please.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

sludge59 said:


> Hi Sean66. Looking to buy one of these (blo air GT)but struggling to find the overall dimensions as storage space is at a premium. Any chance you could let me know the length x width please.


Hope these help
























Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Perfect. Thanks for taking the trouble. Size wise looks ok just need to decide whether to go for this one or the smaller one. Is it worth the extra cash, my car is an Audi A1?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

sludge59 said:


> Perfect. Thanks for taking the trouble. Size wise looks ok just need to decide whether to go for this one or the smaller one. Is it worth the extra cash, my car is an Audi A1?


This was £199 when I got it (more than polish) not sure how much the smaller version was. I just thought its a case of do I want a powerful one and then dial it down, or a small one and have it run max power. To be fair I have this on max power anyway..lol. It's certainly powerful and leaves nothing behind. Takes me about 5-10 mins drying my Leaf. Probably could do it quicker if I sheeted the water off first.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like I’ll be dipping into my my furlough payment to get one. Looks like I’m going to have plenty of car washing time in the next few weeks. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

sludge59 said:


> Hi Sean66. Looking to buy one of these (blo air GT)but struggling to find the overall dimensions as storage space is at a premium. Any chance you could let me know the length x width please.


Sorry just seen your post. 
Glad you've got the dimensions. 
Still haven't used mine yet as car hasn't turned a wheel for a week or so but it's getting dusty and had some dirty rain on it the other night so a clean and a nice Blo dry is on the cards soon lol !


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm unsure on getting the Big Boi or Blo GT. Is there much difference?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

J306TD said:


> I'm unsure on getting the Big Boi or Blo GT. Is there much difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Here's a side by side comparison 









Air flow of the big boi blowR is: CFM/FPM 59,200 ft/min

The blo air gt, warms the air up to 30c above ambient temperatures


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Here's a side by side comparison


Thank you for that

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

J306TD said:


> Thank you for that


No probs, I was having the same thoughts which ones so done the comparisons the next one in the mix was the

MetroVac Air Force Master blaster at £444.

POWER RATING	2160 W
PLUG TYPE	UK 3-PIN (G)
PEAK AIRFLOW RATE	72600 L/MIN
NET WEIGHT	8.5 KG
WARRANTY	1 YEAR RETURN TO BASE (5 YEAR FOR THE MOTOR)
VOLTAGE	230 V
SOUND PRESSURE LEVEL	88 DB(A)
CABLE LENGTH	3.6 M
CE APPROVED	YES
DIMENSIONS	560 MM X 249 MM X 162 MM (EXCLUDING HOSE)
HOSE LENGTH	3 M

A bit more power but a lot heavier, shorter power lead and hose length, an eye watering £200+ more and only 1 year warranty.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I found with the GT the air takes a long time to get warm 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Eturty said:


> I found with the GT the air takes a long time to get warm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How long roughly does it take?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Well I’ve just used the Blo air gt for the first time and was very pleased. 

I found it a bit slower than a contact dry but easier and more satisfying to use . 
I did find it noisy around panel gaps and mirrors, put are muffs on in the end. 
The air warmed up after a few minutes use, you’ll feel the heat through the hose. 
Drying the wheels was a joy and it drys the wheel arches and wheel barrels easily.
I was surprised how much water the wing mirrors and the rear VW badge held but was easily blown out. 
The main thing for me was a very dry car with no water spots and no chance of swirl marks.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

J306TD said:


> How long roughly does it take?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I can feel the warmth in the pipe after about 30 seconds or so it's not that bad but ile be honest by the time it's blasted out the nozzle at stupid mph speeds it will have cooled down as well.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have fusso on my car, I dried mine with the sidekick air blaster with ease so these machines must dry cars very quickly 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

mangove21 said:


> I have fusso on my car, I dried mine with the sidekick air blaster with ease so these machines must dry cars very quickly
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I agree a sidekick will happily dry a well coated car with ease. I nice portable machine. I have had mine for years and love it. 3 years ago I was gifted it's big brother which is even better but no where nears as easy to use most of the time it's in the garage.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Radish293 said:


> I agree a sidekick will happily dry a well coated car with ease. I nice portable machine. I have had mine for years and love it. 3 years ago I was gifted it's big brother which is even better but no where nears as easy to use most of the time it's in the garage.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you have the long hose on your sidekick? I do and it's really good, don't know what you're missing until you get one

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

mangove21 said:


> Do you have the long hose on your sidekick? I do and it's really good, don't know what you're missing until you get one
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


No but I like the portability and one handed use. Might give it a try.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pespro (Feb 27, 2019)

I have got a dryer but dont use it anymore.
I found that it made water atomise, not sure if thats the correct term. Basically even when waxed, the blower would blow the water around, making the water drops smaller and smaller, then drying them on the paint causing water spots
.
I think getting a DI vessel would have been the better choice, even at double the cost.
I only use it now to blow dust out of my PC.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

So are the handheld ones too weak and take too long to dry?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

ad_182_uk said:


> So are the handheld ones too weak and take too long to dry?


I find the side kick perfectly adequate to dry a car especially with decent LSP

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Radish293 said:


> I find the side kick perfectly adequate to dry a car especially with decent LSP
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where has the for the lowest price? Or is there a alternative brand item thats the same spec just cheaper?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Radish293 said:


> I find the side kick perfectly adequate to dry a car especially with decent LSP
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't, you must spend hours chasing water round the car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

garage_dweller said:


> I don't, you must spend hours chasing water round the car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

